# Ich werbe dich!



## Ugwey (28. Dezember 2013)

*ICH WERBE DICH*

Hi, ich bin Basti 16 und suche einen weiteren Mitspieler. Ich selber spiele auf dem Server Area 52 auf der Allianz und habe bereit 2 Chars auf 90 und möchte diese mit einigen weiteren bereichern und daher einen neuen Spieler mit "Werbt einen Freund" werben.

Was biete ich:
-Ein Teamspeak (Gilde und Eigenes)
-Eine Level 25 Gilde (Dunkelwelplinge) oder eine noch Level 8 Gilde zum aufbauen (Valhalla)
-Meine Gilde bietet eigentlich wöchentlich einen Flexraid bzw. einen Flex-Twink-Raid an.
-Taschenunterstützung (Netherstofftaschen) und ggf. auch Gold.
-Eine gewisse World of Warcraft erfahrung (kann Tanken, Healen und Schaden austeilen)
-Aus meinen Gilden kommen immer hilfe und Tipssv von den Mitgliedern so fern du etwas nicht verstehst
-Onlinezeiten: Mo. u. Fr. ab 18:00 Die. bis Do. 17:00 (in den Ferien abweichent)

*Meine Vorraussetzungen:*
-Spaß am Spiel
-Mindestalter: 16
-Es wird Allianz auf Area 52 oder Un'Goro gespielt
-Sofern Ts verwendet wird muss ein Akzeptables Mikro vorhanden sein welches keinen Nachhall hat
-Es wird sich erst kennen gelernt bevor man durchstartet (schreiben, nen schwätzchen halten)


Wer interesse hat und gleich mit World of Warcraft durchstarten will meldet sich einfach bei mir als PN oder Postet einfach etwas hier drunter.


----------

